# Hello, my name is... and I am a diesel addict!



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all!

Let's introduce ourselves! I've been posting on the X5 forum, but I think it's great that we diesel owners/enthusiasts have our own forum!

Anyway, I've got a 2010 X5 35d Space Grey/Black Nevada with all the options I want and none I don't need. Been an owner since 2/10/10. It has now about 900 miles with an average mpg of 27.3...


----------



## 2010X535D (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm glad to see there is a forum for us diesel guys and gals. I have a 2010 X5 35d in white with tan guts with all the options but adaptive drive, rear seat entertainment, and the 3rd row seat. We took delivery 11-30-09 and have about 2000 miles on it. We are currently getting 21.5MPG in 100% stop and go traffic, even with a very heavy foot on the accelerator. It's hands down the best SUV we've owned!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

2010 335d, since 12/12/09, just over 6,000 miles on it, and about 31MPG average atm. Coming from an 07 E90 328, which was a great car, but it doesn't even come close to my d.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Just bought 2009 (6months old 3300 miles) 335d black sapphire, beige, premium, sport , cold, Nav, CS, PDC. I haven't been able to take it on road because I didn't get plates from RMV. It has M5 rims with blizzak WS60. Roads in MA are very bad and reading abt RFT is scaring me.
I have been following diesels for past an year. I took test drive of 335d, x5d, Jett Tdi, A3 Tdi and Q7 tdi. I liked 335 d most.


----------



## 5Thirty (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi all, I have a 2010 X35d. I love the torque, but could use more mpg. Not sure how you guys are getting such high mpg....I have been getting 19.5mpg avg with combined 50% hwy and city. Should I have the dealer check it out?


----------



## 2010X535D (Oct 21, 2009)

19.5 seems low to me for mixed driving. Like I said I'm seeing 21.5 but I've been fairly easy on the car for the first 2000 miles for break in and I live in a very flat part of town. I don't use the sport mode on the tranny and its only seen redline in the last couple of days. It might be worth having the dealer look at it but my guess is they will tell you its all in the driving style. The lowest average I saw was 20.3 after I first picked it up, the mileage has been improving with break in.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

My mileage is high because I've been driving about 90% highway miles...


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello diesel drivers.
My name is Chris or chrisdridley and my wife and I both have 335d's.
Mine is an '09 that has almost 39,000 miles on the clock and her's is a '10 that she is just starting to get broken-in. We are the people that do The Long Highway which is a blog that chronicles our travels and experiences, both good and bad, with our 335d's

I am glad to finally see a place for the diesel drivers, both the cars and suv's, because I bet we will share a lot of the same things....maybe a guy running up to you at the fuel pump to stop you from pumping diesel fuel into that BMW or taking your ride to the shop and being part of the learning curve for the technicians....humorous or frustrating....let's hear about them here.


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello folks. Proud to be a member of this elite group! We did ED on our 2010 335d in January. Our car is in South Carolina on its final leg of redelivery. Should have it home this coming week.


----------



## RWTDM (Jul 1, 2008)

Got our '09 Dark Metallic Green X5 in late July and have a bit over 10k on it. Love to get behind the wheel and impress our friends with all that TORQUE.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello all. Newbie here. Just ordered a Jet Black on black 335d. I should take delivery in about 3 weeks. This is my first BMW. I've been a Honda/Acura guy for a while. I will be sad to move away from my 2005 TL 6MT, but with close to 90k miles, it's time for a new ride. I liked the D from the first test drive and can't wait to own one.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Aaron (lsupoppa) here...2010 335d (Space Gray, Black Leather, Premium, Cold Weather, Navigation, Satellite)...2100 miles, had it about one month...previous car was 2007 335i and I love the 335d so much more...this is my first diesel car...


----------



## NewGTGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

2010 X5 35d 1000 miles and getting ~23 mpg mixed driving. Love the car! 

I did take a 40 mile freeway trip and got 29 mpg.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

2009 335d. Only have 4800 miles so far from August 2009. Averaging 27.4 mpg. Expect it will rise this spring as I have snow tires on and the winter fuel mix to boot.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all -- just picked mine up last week at the performance center. The torque is amazing. I got over 35 mpg on the ride home to Florida without trying.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Salutations !*

Greetings ! Nice to meet you all here.

My first diesels were twins - Ford-Lehman 135s, natural aspiration, with a younger Northern Lights genset companion.

And I tried very hard to be patient and wait for BMW to import the 535d.

Instead, last summer we ordered from Irv Robinson and picked up our 335d in Munich - and played around for about five weeks in Germany, until we shipped to PC in SC for our second delivery. We drove cross-country to the PacNW in five days using 100 gallons of ULSD at speeds in excess...

We have a little over 7K now (pic is on the Diesel Social Group). We ordered everything on it that was available as a test platform. Unfortunately, we like all of the accessories/packages. If we decide to replace it, it will be because BMW added the HUD and night vision to the 335d. And I don't yearn for the 535d anymore, either. Although the X5d looks kinda nice...

I am very grateful that Bimmerfest has given us this forum, and I hope that we will be starting lots of threads to share information with each other.

Torque On, Diesel Heads, Torque On !


----------



## gmrsprsav (Jan 10, 2006)

Great to see a separate diesel area! I have a 335d since 3/13/09. It might have been the first ED diesel. Now with about 9000 miles an averaging 29.7 mpg in mostly city driving.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

2010 335d here with under 1k miles so far.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello D crew. I ordered 335d on 1/2/10 and still waiting for delivery. Hopefully should have it soon. My 1st bimmer and a automatic that I could settle for.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Also recently ordered a 335d (1/10/10).

I am new to BMW, but not diesel vehicles. Currently have a 2002 Jetta TDI and a 2003 Dodge/Cummins 2500 pickup.


----------



## X5dieselguy (Jan 31, 2010)

*New X5 35d owner ...*

Hi all ...

I'm a new X5 diesel guy, having taken delivery of our 2010 X5 yesterday. We've driven it only about 30 miles so far ... and so far so good! 

Had a chat with the service advisor about all the issues reported elsewhere (problems with the urea system, battery drain, oil separator issues). He recommended changing the oil more frequently than required (5,500 miles rather than 11,000) and doing so at the dealer (of course) rather than an independent shop. (Naturally, only the regular 11,000 mile changes would be covered by the BMW maintenance plan.) I'll do more frequent changes, despite the cost, as we don't drive that much. Also, as he suggested, we'll put a battery charger on the car if it won't be driven for more than a week or so. I am hopeful that all these reported problems are rare.

This is my second diesel ever ... the first was a horrible VW Rabbit back in the 80s. I know technology has changed, and all the enthusiastic comments from so many posters led to the purchase of this new car.

The only disappointment so far regards the support for the iPhone 3GS. I'll post in the X5 forum about that ...

Look forward to many happy miles, and some good discussions here on this forum!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

congrats on your new ride! :thumbup:



X5dieselguy said:


> ...He recommended changing the oil more frequently than required (5,500 miles rather than 11,000) and doing so at the dealer (of course) rather than an independent shop. ...


did he give any technical reason for shortening the oil change interval?


----------



## Delmarva BMW (Oct 30, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> Greetings ! Nice to meet you all here.
> 
> My first diesels were twins - Ford-Lehman 135s, natural aspiration, with a younger Northern Lights genset companion.
> 
> ...


Sounds like those Fords may have been in a trawler. You might be interested to know that Yanmar uses the BMW diesel from the 335d in their marine model number BY 260. They derate it to 260 HP down from the 265 in the car.


----------



## X5dieselguy (Jan 31, 2010)

d geek said:


> congrats on your new ride! :thumbup:
> 
> did he give any technical reason for shortening the oil change interval?


Not really, d geek ... I expressed an opinion that I didn't trust such long intervals, and he said he didn't either. He indicated that for BMW gasoline engines the interval is even longer ... 15,000 miles if I recall. He seemed skeptical about that too.

As far as I recall, in the old days, oil change intervals were 3,000 miles (and at the time, as a poor college kid I thought that excessive!). Surely technology (and oil formulations) have changed, but I wonder if an overly long oil change interval is more a way to save BMW (the dealer or BMWNA) money on the "all inclusive maintenance".

As I understand it, diesels put even more demand on the lubrication of the engine (perhaps as reflected in the longer recommended interval between changes for diesels). While I am excited by the new car, in light of the problems I mentioned above, I'd rather be safe than sorry ...


----------



## GOUGHIE (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello all you new to diesel! I've owned my 2000 330d for eight years now and 186K miles later it still rides as sweetly as it does when I first bought it. I've recently bought an E66 760Li as a stablemate, if only to experience a BMW V12 before they stop making them!

Fuel figures are 32mpg mixed driving for the 330d and 16.4mpg mixed for the 760. Very different machines but both great in their own ways!:thumbup:

Both will be sold in Q4 2012 to be replaced with IDK yet...


----------



## NewGTGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello all.

I just got back from a long Sunday drive in my 2010 X5 35d and I've got to tell you, I'm in love! This is my first BMW and I will be a returning customer. Not only am I getting 23 mpg with mixed (slightly aggressive) driving, but this car handles so well, I can't believe it's an SUV! 

I'm getting married soon and I was thinking I would by my wife-to-be a 335d as a gift. Anyone have any comments on the performance of this BMW?

Thanks all for such a great site. Bimmerfest has been a key asset during my negotiation, purchase, and delivery process. Not to mention the ongoing body of DEEP knowledge it provides for us new owners!

Thanks again!

Brian


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

*New to the club and wanted to say hello here first!*

Hello fellow diesel enthusiasts!

My name is Jim and I just ordered my first BMW-335d I've been a diesel fan for some time, however those have all been trucks, currently have a F250 PSD. After driving the 335d, I was taken by the sporting performance the 3 series has been renowned for, but greatly enhanced by the torque of the d's engine. This combined with the rare benefit of economy sold me on the package. I picked my user name based on the fact that I own two other vehicles with 426+ torque in addition to the 335d-was pleasantly surprised to find it available 

I have also spent time looking over the postings here and like many others appreciate the reporting of leading milers like Chris and I'm glad to see that Aaron is local to the DC area as well.

I've arranged an ED of a 2011 in mid May through Joern at Passport and I'm trying to nail down my itinerary now to include taking in the Monaco GP before returning to Munich. Look forward to getting behind the wheel and joining you! :thumbup:

Jim


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

A2T-
congrats! sounds like a great ED experience you are lining up.


----------



## dkj3113 (Dec 29, 2009)

*'10 X5d named "Ber"*

This is my first diesel experience. I have about 500 miles on my new X5d and love it! I've only had to fuel up one time so far. Crazy! I can't wait to finish the break-in period (1200 miles) so that I can really enjoy it.

"Ber" is German for bear. I think it's perfect because it's big, powerful and GROWLS from the Black Forest!


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

335d owner since March 2009. My first diesel, and so far, I love it. 29k miles, 35.1 average mpg, mostly cruising at 70-80 mph, with the occasional burst to triple digits 

It's nice to have a BMW diesel forum. I had to post most of my newb questions over at the VW TDI forums (which is an excellent resource, BTW).


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello all.
My first diesel, which I still own, is a 93 Dodge W250 with a Cummins BT5.9, also own a 2k VW 1.9 tdi. When is BMW going to offer us that sweet 200hp 4 cylinder oilburner?? The VW is gone when I can have a 4 cylinder BMW.


----------

